# Question on use of UTV on the ice



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a 2019 Polaris 570 Ranger and wondered if it is required that you wear a helmet when operating. My primary use will be ice fishing.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Bowhunter2 said:


> I have a 2019 Polaris 570 Ranger and wondered if it is required that you wear a helmet when operating. My primary use will be ice fishing.
> Thanks in advance.


Need windshield I believe to be legal without helmet


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

J D said:


> Need windshield I believe to be legal without helmet
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


It needs a roll cage, not windshield.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretty sure rules changed not long ago. If used for ice fishing and traveling under 15mph no helmet required. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

storman said:


> Pretty sure rules changed not long ago. If used for ice fishing and traveling under 15mph no helmet required.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's ATV but likely applies to a SxS like the ranger.

The ranger needs a roll cage to make no helmet legal. You dont need a windshield or to drive slower than the speed of smell


----------



## Bowhunter2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks to all for the responses. I don't have to worry as it came with the roll cage and it has a windshield. All bases are covered. Thanks again.


----------

